# International 504 help



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 504 tractor that is leaking oil from the rear wheel. How hard is the seal to change? Anyone have a part number? It appears it is currently sealed behind the nut With gasket maker


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well got it figured out. pulled it off and discovered that there is gasket that was shot. and that someone had just used sealer as a temp fix. made a new gasket and everyting seems better for now


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I've got a 504, but never been into the seals.


----------

